
New Stack Overflow Code of Conduct - dgrin91
https://meta.stackexchange.com/questions/334900/official-faq-on-gender-pronouns-and-code-of-conduct-changes?cb=1
======
m-p-3
I miss the simpler time, where everyone was just an anonymous nickname behind
a keyboard, and genders weren't relevant in most discussions.

------
mirimir
OK, cool.

But what's the universe of gender pronouns?

Whatever anyone requests be used?

And will mods get in trouble for questioning strange ones?

Or is it just "anything goes"?

Edit: This is a decent list: [https://lgbtqexperiment.com/2019/05/13/what-are-
alternative-...](https://lgbtqexperiment.com/2019/05/13/what-are-alternative-
gender-pronouns-to-she-he-and-they/)

Some I know are gender neutral, but it's not clear what the others
communicate. Or maybe that's not the point. Which is just to use whatever
someone requests.

Edit: Now _this_ is good:
[https://gender.wikia.org/wiki/Gender_Wiki](https://gender.wikia.org/wiki/Gender_Wiki)

So you can see which are (at least by this wiki) accepted, and which are still
iffy.

And for those (like me) who love scatter plots, this:
[https://gender.wikia.org/wiki/2D_graph_theory(gender_Theory)](https://gender.wikia.org/wiki/2D_graph_theory\(gender_Theory\))

Probably needs at least a third dimension, though ;)

